# Crossing at Piedras Negras



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We are thinking of driving to Santa Fe in May. We normally go 57 to Saltillo and then the cuotas to Monterrey and Nuevo Laredo. However map quest from Laredo to Santa Fe goes right through Eagle Pass(Piedras Negras) and we could save 3 hrs in US driving if taking 57 all the way to Piedras Negras from Saltillo as Rutas Punto a Punto shows is a reasonable way to drive and cross.
Anybody have experience driving Saltillo to Piedras Negras on 57 as well as the crossing point or points?


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

I drove it southbound two years ago. Overall good road and route. South of Monclova it's rural two lane but with light traffic. Drive though Monclova not around on any "bypass". There's a bit of construction and a dozen lights but it's simpler and faster imo. There appeared to be cops running tight radar in Sabinas and Nva Rosita but didn't bother us for Texas plates. The only cuota is between Nva Rosita and Allende, worth it from what I heard. Interior chkpoint is just south of Allende. We crossed at bridge 2 on the south side and it was quiet since Mx immigration is done at Allende. Can't tell you anything about northbound crossing.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks, I believe that there is now a new road going north to Monclova.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> Thanks, I believe that there is now a new road going north to Monclova.


You mean an improved existing road or an entirely new road?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Since I've never driven it, I'm not sure. What I do know is that when they opened the new cuota between Saltillo & Monterrey, there is a spur that goes north toward Monclova. From the little that one can see from the intersection, it looks like a substantial road but not sure how far north it goes.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Reefhound, I finally went to try to get an updated map. It looks like the new road that connects to the new Saltillo/Monterrey cuota is only about 40km so still have about 150km of two lane road to Monclova. Based on this, I may fall back to Nuevo Laredo as the crossing and drive up the US side to Eagle Pass.

Thanks


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

That two lane road did not slow us down at all. Light traffic and good pavement with places to get past slow moving vehicles.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Interesting decision, the mileage Saltillo to Piedras Negras is 528km while to Nuevo Laredo is 311km. Then in US need add about 300km Nuevo Laredo to Eagle Pass(across from Piedras Negras). Therefore a little under 100km and a lot of tolls saved Saltillo to Piedras Negras but because of highway speeds the time almost equal.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

Slower speeds and less mileage will also mean gas savings too.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess that should be "less kilometerage" but it just doesn't roll off as easily...


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Good point on gas and even at 10p/liter, it is still cheaper than in the US.
I pulled up Piedras Negras. It looks like 57 goes though town, with a few turns, and actually crosses into the US. Seems like other option is to take the Libramiento Sur off 57 and take that into the US. Think that you said that you had experience with one or both options.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

When I crossed I took Lib. Sur. to Mx2 and then less than a km to link back up to 57. I heard there are a lot of lights and traffic on 57 thru town. On Lib Sur there was only one or two lights. That was primarily the reason I took that bridge.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks, I see where heading north that can make a rt on hwy 2 to the periferico which becomes Libramiento sur or you can go a little further on Hwy 2N and 57 and make a rt toward the Libramiento. Good to know only a short distance on Hwy 2.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

If you have some time to kill you can use Google street view and "drive" it both ways and compare.


----------



## tmex51 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Piedras Negras*

I've been working in P.N for 3 years and have driven home to Guanajuato about 15 times. I always go thru Nuevo Laredo, it's faster and safer, Monclova is dangerous and the local transito are notoriuos. The Mexican people here also use the Nuevo Laredo route to go to Saltillo. Piedras Negras to N.Laredo via highway #2 is 100 miles, arriving at Nuevo Laredos north side take the first exit sign to Monterrey, it's a divide highway bypass around N. Laredo. From the check point in N. Laredo to Monterrey is 105 miles using the toll road.
Safe trip
Tmex


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Now that is certainly a 3rd option. I was debating driving from Saltillo to Piedras Negras via Monclova versus Saltillo to Nuevo Laredo, cross into Laredo and drive to Eagle Pass up the US side. You are saying why not stay in Mexico and drive Rte2 Nuevo Laredo to Piedras Negras. Couple of things, I need to cross the border anyway. I normally hit the Nuevo Laredo crossing about 4PM. If I did Piedras Negras, would be closer to 6PM. Also, there have been a lot of horror stories about police recently on Hwy 2 between Hwy 85 and Columbia so not sure that I want 100mi of that.

Thanks!


----------



## tmex51 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Highway 2*

I go to N. Laredo most week-ends using highway #2, only use it during the day, currently there is 2 military check points, 1 near Querrero and the other at Colombia.
The military personal have been proffessional and have had no problem. If you don't care to cross at N. Laredo you can always use Colombia bridge, generally it's fairly empty. I lived in N. Laredo for 23 years and usually used Colombia during the holiday season. I just moved to Guanajuato in 2008, but wish I would have moved there alot sooner, fantastic people and weather.
Saludos
Tmex


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We moved to Guanajuato, Mineral de Pozos, five years ago and has been great! I think will cross at Nuevo Laredo.
BTW, the police checkpoint that has caused problems is right at the exit ramp between hwy 85 and hwy 2.


----------



## tmex51 (Apr 4, 2012)

I use the same ramp to go see my ex-wife and have had no problem, perhaps because I have imported my truck and have Guanajuato license plates, although my motorcycles has Texas plates.
Where is Mineral de Pozos in relationship to San Felipe? Hopefully I will be home starting the end of May. Really want to plant my sweet corn and asparagus plants. If you are in the area or need help local # is 428.102.2053 or AT&T 830.998.2340 (North American plan) If you have problems in N. Laredo/ Laredo, Texas area call me I have really good friends there to help out


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

No ex-pats were targeted but there was an "incident" on the PN route yesterday.

_The ensuing pursuit passed by Castaños city hall. The gunfire precipitated the temporary evacuation of about 80 individuals.

Army return fire killed all three passengers and the driver. Following the gunfight, soldiers recovered four AR-15 rifles and one grenade. The truck had been reported stolen.
An unidentified woman was hit by the pickup truck as it attempted to elude the army patrol. An unidentified Coahuila state police agent was also wounded in the crossfire.

Castaños is five kilometers south of Monclova city and is on Mexico Highway 57, which leads to the border city of Piedras Negras. _


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks Reefhound, Nuevo Laredo it is.
TMEX51, Mineral de Pozos is south and east of San Felipe just across Hwy 57 near San Luis de la Paz. It takes us about 45 min to get to Dolores where we see the San Felipe signs on the bypass to the high road to Santa Rosa and Guanajuato.
We just planted our 1st small garden so we'll see what happens.


----------

